# Poka_Doodle's chat thread



## Poka_Doodle

All BYH rules apply. Lets just have fun


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Hi Poka-Doodle 
How many horses do you have? I don't have any yet, but it would be cool to get one someday.  I have 6 goats though!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

We have 2 horses, 1 is my Mom's top horse and the other is a bit retired from the main work with my mom but does any work needed, hunting, my riding and that is about all.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, cool!  What kind of horses are they? Do you have a favorite kind?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Okay, my Mom's horse is a Oldenburg while our other horse is a Cleveland bay mix. I am not yet into horses enough to pick a favorite kind


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I have favorite colors, but not breed exactly...  I like black horses the best, with the white star's on their foreheads... (too much Black Beauty when I was younger??)  I also like bays, palominos... and as far as breeds, I like Halflingers, Norwegian Fjords, and the Finnish horse.  Well, I guess I kinda do have a fav. breed; I like American Quarter Horses.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I used to have an old Black throughbred with a diamond on his forehead


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Cool!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I will read your message and then I am going to bed


----------



## LukeMeister

HIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay!!! I said that I have a chat thread, just not like those on BYC


----------



## LukeMeister

Yeah I see. How are you?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good, you?


----------



## LukeMeister

I'm good, a bit tired, but good ^-^


----------



## Poka_Doodle

how are your chickens


----------



## LukeMeister

They're good, I'm gonna give my silkies some treats later. How about yours?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good, there is a bit of a size issue that I am worring about when it gets colder soon


----------



## LukeMeister

"Size issue"?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bantams vs. big chickens, I seperated them around Stock Show and put them together a month ago. Still the Bantams sleep outside


----------



## LukeMeister

Oh.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ya, I hope to move them soon anyways though


----------



## LukeMeister

Move them where? If it's obvious then sorry for the silly question, it's almost midnight here.


----------



## SkyWarrior

Hey Poka-Doodle!!  How are you doing?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Luke, its fine, except for the fact you go to bed late, although I did last night because of HW. We have a barn stall for the chickens in the winter to keep getting eggs.
And SkyWattior, good and busy. I need to get a chicken order in soon but I just have to finalize if I will get egg laying chickens. You?


----------



## SkyWarrior

Went to Idaho to pick up a new Malamute.  She's a wild thing, but she's sweet.  As soon as I get some pictures of her I will post them.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cool


----------



## SkyWarrior

This is my new girl, Skadi.


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> Luke, its fine, except for the fact you go to bed late, although I did last night because of HW. We have a barn stall for the chickens in the winter to keep getting eggs.
> And SkyWattior, good and busy. I need to get a chicken order in soon but I just have to finalize if I will get egg laying chickens. You?


Oh.


SkyWarrior said:


> This is my new girl, Skadi.


Aww she's so cute!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hmmm, the picture won't load I will have to check when I get home


----------



## SkyWarrior

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hmmm, the picture won't load I will have to check when I get home


Do you see her?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh ya cute


----------



## SkyWarrior

Poka_Doodle said:


> Oh ya cute


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! What a cute dog!!


----------



## LukeMeister

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww! What a cute dog!!


Hi @BlessedWithGoats ! How are you?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

LukeMeister said:


> Hi @BlessedWithGoats ! How are you?


 Hello! 
I'm doing ok thanks, and you?


----------



## LukeMeister

I'm good ^-^


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

That's good


----------



## LukeMeister

My rabbit gave birth today!!!!! There are four little bundles of joy out there right now!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!! So super exciting!  Yay for baby bunnies!!


----------



## LukeMeister

YAY! How are you today?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Pretty good thanks!  How are you? And how about you @Poka_Doodle?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sick  I have a really sore throat


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Oh no!  That's awful! I hope you are feeling better soon!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks I hope to be better by the end of the week


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> Sick  I have a really sore throat


Aww I'm so sorry!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks I hope to be better by the end of the week


I hope you are too!  How are your chickens?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Pumpkin is thin which is bad and the others are molting but all is well otherwise


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! I hope Pumpkin feels better soon!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks, I need her to be in 3 months for our next show


----------



## Poka_Doodle

While, shouldn't my chickens know that I need them for show? They are all picking on each other, how are all you


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  That's no fun when they pick on each other.  I'm doing okay thanks.  Did some outside projects today, which was nice!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

The trouble also is figuring who is doing it


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Uh oh!  I hope they get along soon!


----------



## LukeMeister

Oh I'm sorry. Maybe if you find the "leader" chicken and separate him or her and see if it stops? I'm good, you?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I should, but don't have any roosters.


----------



## LukeMeister

Oh


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ya, last time I had a rooster was July two weeks before I knew you Luke, I posted on Sarah's chat thread about it and we were talking about buring our animals


----------



## LukeMeister

Oh, I know how hard it is to bury a pet .


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ya, do you watch Animal Planet?


----------



## LukeMeister

No, we don't have those kind of stations.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Okay, hey Luke I am curious while I am in pain if you have Braces


----------



## LukeMeister

In pain? No I don't. Do you?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yes, when I wrote that my braces were really bugging me


----------



## LukeMeister

Oh.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How are your animals? We got our first snow last night, but it has already melted


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I get a snow day!!!


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> How are your animals? We got our first snow last night, but it has already melted


Oh whoops I didn't see this until today *face palm* XD


Poka_Doodle said:


> I get a snow day!!!


 Why do you get all the snow!?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LukeMeister said:


> Oh whoops I didn't see this until today *face palm* XD
> 
> Why do you get all the snow!?


Cause I am awesome, LOL. It is a bit of a Blizzard here


----------



## LukeMeister

But I'm awesomer! XD Can you blow some of that over here?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I wish


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LukeMeister said:


> But I'm awesomer! XD Can you blow some of that over here?


I am not going to fight with you like you and chook do about the time of day. I know you are awesome, snow comes here a lot and we hadn't had school canceled because of weather for 2 years when it flooded though. Maybe you should just move here


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I want to have some fun, here is for you Luke



Darn, I can't do a big face


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> I am not going to fight with you like you and chook do about the time of day. I know you are awesome, snow comes here a lot and we hadn't had school canceled because of weather for 2 years when it flooded though. Maybe you should just move here


XD. Ah wow. I'm home schooled so I've never had school canceled  XD. Ok I'll pack my bags! XD


Poka_Doodle said:


> I want to have some fun, here is for you Luke
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, I can't do a big face


Pardon?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LukeMeister said:


> XD. Ah wow. I'm home schooled so I've never had school canceled  XD. Ok I'll pack my bags! XD
> 
> Pardon?


So, you are lucky enough to be home schooled? I was going to do a big emotion


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How are you Lukey?


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> How are you Lukey?


*face palm* sorry didn't see this XD. I'm good, how are you?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good, I am in a hurry too, fit bed


----------



## LukeMeister

Fit bed?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I was slide typing, I hadn't wanted to miss BYH but was really tired


----------



## LukeMeister

Oh


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, I love BYH but was in a hurry to finish


----------



## LukeMeister

Hello!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi awesome person


----------



## LukeMeister

Hi other awesome person with awesome avatar. XD How are you?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good. I am excited to sleep in finally


----------



## LukeMeister

XD I always sleep in XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, because you are lucky enough to be homeschooled. I have to wake up at 6:15 for school and on some days walk up a huge tiring hill with my scooter


----------



## LukeMeister

XD Yup! ^-^ Awe,  Wow


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I know, most mornings I am able to convince my mom to drive me up the hill. If I took the bus I would probably have to get up around 5:45


----------



## LukeMeister

Ah.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. Do you have school tomorrow?


----------



## LukeMeister

No, I don't. ^-^


----------



## Poka_Doodle

My cousin teaches and they have tomorrow and Tuesday still


----------



## LukeMeister

Ah.

Christmas in 3 days!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Eve is in three days


----------



## LukeMeister

Well, if you don't count today or Christmas it's 3 days. (Short cut to Christmas XD)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I usually don't count the day or today either.  Both of you are right though!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, that is how you are. Although that is said by the one who counts down until Christmas Eve. I count the day though.


----------



## LukeMeister

BlessedWithGoats said:


> I usually don't count the day or today either.  Both of you are right though!


XD Yus.


Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah, that is how you are. Although that is said by the one who counts down until Christmas Eve. I count the day though.


But then you have to wait longer! Don't ask me why... XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LukeMeister said:


> XD Yus.
> 
> But then you have to wait longer! Don't ask me why... XD


Weirdly just saw this. We are both correct but Luke likes to have the shorter number. I like the larger number so then it feels like it comes sooner, Luke would rather just have the shorter number to make it feel shorter while he might get a bit annoyed on Christmas Eve with still the day to wait. I get to open a specific present Christmas Eve, I know that it will be PJ's which I get every year, but it is still fun because they are often really cozy and it gets us really excided


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> Weirdly just saw this. We are both correct but Luke likes to have the shorter number. I like the larger number so then it feels like it comes sooner, Luke would rather just have the shorter number to make it feel shorter while he might get a bit annoyed on Christmas Eve with still the day to wait. I get to open a specific present Christmas Eve, I know that it will be PJ's which I get every year, but it is still fun because they are often really cozy and it gets us really excided


XD Yeah. Wait, Christmas eve is tomorrow  It came so fast!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, I am considering waking up sometime tonight to check NORAD


----------



## LukeMeister

Good idea.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks, depends how tired I am before I go to bed. If I am too tired I will just wake up early and check then


----------



## LukeMeister

I'm gonna sleep in. XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

My brother told my parents my plan and they said no. I will just check when I wake up. Chances are my meow alarm will go off early and not stop


----------



## LukeMeister

Awe. XD I hate alarms XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Do you understand what a meow alarm is though?


----------



## LukeMeister

No, I don't. What is it?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

A cat. My kitten is better but still has to sleep in her crate at least tonight.


----------



## LukeMeister

Oh LOL XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, sorry I though you would get it


----------



## LukeMeister

XD It's fine, my brains a little (a lot) slow right now XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh, mine is pretty tired


----------



## LukeMeister

My cookies are delicious (if I do say so my self) I want another. *-*


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I had a dentist appointment yesterday so I missed the fun family decorating, I hope they did the signature cookies, I get to find out tonight


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi


----------



## LukeMeister

Hey. Sup?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Don't have to go to school today. U?


----------



## LukeMeister

Awesome. I always have school.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

That sucks. Today is also a national holiday so I got it off again, thanks Luke. Actually, it's a teacher work day.


----------



## LukeMeister

Meh, not that bad. Yeah, my birthday is a national holiday, celebrated by all.  XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, it is. Or at least it should be.


----------



## LukeMeister




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Mine is always near mother's day. So I get snow.


----------



## LukeMeister

Ah. Colorado right?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, our weather is really weird


----------



## LukeMeister

lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. I like it but still find it really odd


----------



## LukeMeister

Ah.

I like your avatar!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks. Figured I needed a change.


----------



## LukeMeister

It's pretty cool.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks.
How many lizards do you have?


----------



## LukeMeister

Three, Leo, Barney and Lightning.  And I'm getting a Chinese water dragon too. :3


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh cool. We had one in science last year


----------



## LukeMeister

Did you dissect him or was he like a class pet? XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Class pet. One of many, we also had a spoiled Bearded Dragon.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Going skiing this weekend


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> Class pet. One of many, we also had a spoiled Bearded Dragon.


Ah. 


OneFineAcre said:


> Going skiing this weekend


Cool!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> Going skiing this weekend


Sounds fun. My cousin has a Patrol test today. I'm going today to the usual place and then going to an awesome place tomorrow.
Have fun and stay safe!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LukeMeister said:


> Ah.
> 
> Cool!


Yeah. He was pretty big and spoiled


----------



## LukeMeister

Awe, that's funny.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. He managed to play with the teacher about getting meal worms and not eat his vegetables


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I didn't think I would be when I left the mountain but I'll admit here that I'm exhausted. It was all "hurry up and wait" for me this morning. Woke up a little early and got ready then came up to find not only was I one of the I'm only people awake but I was the only one ready. Sorta wishing I had come up to help with breakfast. Then when we were at the mountain I didn't quite take my time. And was waiting around in the hot room for a while.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hey
Skiing in WV


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cool. How was it?

Injury/patrol report (as promised to Luke)
Okay, I'll start with the good thing, my cousin passed his National Ski Patrol test
However, his friend took a bad crash into a rock from the trees. This kid has a lot of bad crashes and is typically fine, however he said he had to go in afterwards so it just have been pretty bad.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Today sucked
Rained all day
Rachel skied for a couple hours during night session
Going to be southern slush tomorrow but decent weather


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> Today sucked
> Rained all day
> Rachel skied for a couple hours during night session
> Going to be southern slush tomorrow but decent weather
> View attachment 14715


Cool. I've always wanted to night ski.
Today also sorta sucked. I've heard a lot of great things about one run and then today I did it and it was awful


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cool


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> Cool. How was it?
> 
> Injury/patrol report (as promised to Luke)
> Okay, I'll start with the good thing, my cousin passed his National Ski Patrol test
> However, his friend took a bad crash into a rock from the trees. This kid has a lot of bad crashes and is typically fine, however he said he had to go in afterwards so it just have been pretty bad.


Good!
Ouch, I'm glad he's okay.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LukeMeister said:


> Good!
> Ouch, I'm glad he's okay.


Yeah. He found that a nap cured it. I was going to use my trumpet to wake him up for dinner but I started laughing and he got right up.


----------



## LukeMeister

lol XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, my cousin and I were a bit disappointed. Oh well, I got my cousin's friends last time though.


----------



## LukeMeister




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. It can be a good skiing alarm clock and you wake up laughing.


----------



## TAH

Looks like you haven't been on here in a while. Hopefully we can get it going again . @micah wotring


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, hi jane!!
Thanks for thingydoing me @TAH 
Whats up with everybody?


----------



## TAH

Sounds like you are from TX unless they talk like that in WV.


----------



## micah wotring

Haha, I wasn't sure what it was called.
Tagging?
Mentioning?
IDK


----------



## micah wotring




----------



## TAH

It is called tagging. 
How many animals do you guys have?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey, I'm good but pretty sad that I'm going to summer camp tomorrow for a week. I'm going to be missing everyone.
On the other note I had a horse show today.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> On the other note I had a horse show today.


How did it go? 



Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey, I'm good but pretty sad that I'm going to summer camp tomorrow for a week. I'm going to be missing everyone.


I hope you have a fun and good time.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

It went pretty well. There wasn't any competition though.


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> It is called tagging.
> How many animals do you guys have?


Thanks 
Um Just a sec.
I'm workin' up the list.
Might take a while. XD



Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey, I'm good but pretty sad that I'm going to summer camp tomorrow for a week. I'm going to be missing everyone.


I hope you have a GREAT time!!


----------



## micah wotring

Sorry, had to leave for a while.
Anyway, here goes:

Cows,
Grandad has like 10 cows, their calves, and one HUGE herford bull.
Laura (My sister) has four cows and their calves.
I have one heifer that should calve soon.

Goats,
Laura has one nanny and her two kids.

Sheep,
None. 
Soon though. Soon!

Turkeys,
I have 9 two month old bourbon reds.

Ducks,
I have one pekin drake.
My cousin is hatching out some Indian runners and said I could have a few if they hatched. So I guess you could include those too.

Chickens (all mine),
3 barred rock hens
3 light brahma hens
5 rhode island red hens
two bantam roosters
one big red rooster (I think ISA Brown)
3 one or two week old muts.

Aaaaaaand I think that's all!

Oh and one dog.

OK, _that's_ all.


You?


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Sorry, had to leave for a while.
> Anyway, here goes:
> 
> Cows,
> Grandad has like 10 cows, their calves, and one HUGE herford bull.
> Laura (My sister) has four cows and their calves.
> I have one heifer that should calve soon.
> 
> Goats,
> Laura has one nanny and her two kids.
> 
> Sheep,
> None.
> Soon though. Soon!
> 
> Turkeys,
> I have 9 two month old bourbon reds.
> 
> Ducks,
> I have one pekin drake.
> My cousin is hatching out some Indian runners and said I could have a few if they hatched. So I guess you could include those too.
> 
> Chickens (all mine),
> 3 barred rock hens
> 3 light brahma hens
> 5 rhode island red hens
> two bantam roosters
> one big red rooster (I think ISA Brown)
> 3 one or two week old muts.
> 
> Aaaaaaand I think that's all!
> 
> Oh and one dog.
> 
> OK, _that's_ all.
> 
> 
> You?


That is a lot. 

What breed is your dog? 

I/we have 7 goats 1 dog 2 cats and 2 goldfish.

Leader a oberhasli buck
Naomi a lamancha nubian nigerian mix doe
Stella a purebred alpine due to have babys soon
Sophie also a alpine they are half sisters, she is also due to have babys
Cinnamon and sugar are both purebred registered alpines
Tasty a mini nubian
We are selling 4 of them tho.
Boaz is my fav is a Blue Heeler Lab pit mix
And the to cats witch are my enimes 
The goldfish are my sisters olivias they. 

I have had 
A horse
1 Llama 
15 Goats in all, the rest have been sold
2 calves but died
3 turkeys
Over 75 chickens at one point but now down to 0
7 Ducks
15 Quail 
To many rabbits
and I think that is it.

And just so you all know I don't like cats very much.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cool!


----------



## micah wotring

Believe it or not he is a greyhound/terrier!

Cats.
Yeah, there's only been a couple cats that I liked.
Most of'm are scratchy and all.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Believe it or not he is a greyhound/terrier!
> 
> Cats.
> Yeah, there's only been a couple cats that I liked.
> Most of'm are scratchy and all.


Sounds like a cool mix of a dog. My older sister really likes cats. The cats we have arewe okay but I have more bad things to say about them than good.


----------



## TAH

@LukeMeister I googled mapped where is said you were in africa. Are you really in Africa?


----------



## TAH

Immy hi @micah wotring


----------



## micah wotring

Hey, Immy.
Do you have any animals??


----------



## TAH

no
i used to have a few chickens and a duck but we had to sell them


----------



## micah wotring

Are you thinking of getting any more soon??
That would be fun!!


----------



## TAH

Immy 
I will be getting a brittany spaniel dog in alaska and a goat


----------



## TAH

TAH said:


> Immy
> I will be getting a brittany spaniel dog in alaska and a goat


He gets more than one.


----------



## TAH

TAH said:


> He gets more than one.


It is shey talking now. We may pick up a few Brittany's on our trip around the usa. We area also going to get a Spanish mastiff. It will be used to protect the goats from bears.


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Immy
> I will be getting a brittany spaniel dog in alaska and a goat


Oh, those are really pretty!!
Send me some pics maybe when you get them.
What kind of goat are you thinkin' of getting.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> I have one heifer that should calve soon.


Keep us updated on her. And send us pics when she has them.


----------



## TAH

Immy 
OK i will i'm gonna be getting a Kiko doe and i am really happy


----------



## samssimonsays

I don't know how I have missed this thread this long... HI!


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> I don't know how I have missed this thread this long... HI!


Hi what have you been up to?


----------



## samssimonsays

Not much. Been working a lot between the office and then at home with upkeep of house work and animals as well as improving things. It has been nothing but rain here for so long my goat pen is a disaster...


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Keep us updated on her. And send us pics when she has them.


OK, I will.



TAH said:


> Immy
> OK i will i'm gonna be getting a Kiko doe and i am really happy


YAY!!!


----------



## LukeMeister

TAH said:


> @LukeMeister I googled mapped where is said you were in africa. Are you really in Africa?


No. XD I'm in North Carolina.


----------



## TAH

LukeMeister said:


> No. XD I'm in North Carolina.


Got it.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Hi!


----------



## TAH

CinnamonEli said:


> Hi!


Hi right back what do you like to do?


----------



## TAH

By everyone. I am so done for the next day. I am tired. 
SMM


----------



## CinnamonEli

I like photography, art, writing, and most of all, riding horses.  I'm training my mini this year.  He's in my profile pic.


----------



## TAH

CinnamonEli said:


> I like photography, art, writing, and most of all, riding horses.  I'm training my mini this year.  He's in my profile pic.


Cool. I have always liked riding horses. We use to have one but we had to find her a new home. She had to be put down this last winter. But next year I get a standard sized donkey that I am going to train.


----------



## CinnamonEli

TAH said:


> Cool. I have always liked riding horses. We use to have one but we had to find her a new home. She had to be put down this last winter. But next year I get a standard sized donkey that I am going to train.


Nice.  I have a mini horse (my profile pic) and a Quarter horse.  My mini was supposedly broke to ride (for a little kid) and for the cart when I got him, but he's most dfinitely not, so that's my summr project.  Tuesday was my first day working with him and it didn't really go the greatest.  He ended up smacking his head off the fence rail and I got a minor scrape (skin peeled back on my arm). Long story... Hoping our second half hour session this Friday goes a little better.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> OK, I will.
> 
> 
> YAY!!!


Immy 

hi @micah wotring


----------



## micah wotring

Hey Immy
What's new??


----------



## TAH

Not much just getting ready to move and playing around.


----------



## micah wotring

Sounds fun.
I've only moved once and I was like two years old.
What's it like?
Are you looking forward to your new home or missing this one? Probably both?


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Sounds fun.
> I've only moved once and I was like two years old.
> What's it like?
> Are you looking forward to your new home or missing this one? Probably both?


It is a lot of work but fun and thrilling. I am happy to go and be with family but will miss my friends that I have grown up with. I hopefully be able to make new ones.


----------



## TAH

Immy

that was shey.
I'm really excited it is hard but at the end it is all worth it especially if it's Alaska.


----------



## micah wotring

Yeah, I've always wanted to at least visit Alaska. Someday, I'll go up there and hunt elk and live there over the summer. I know, just a tourist if I don't stay over winter but it still sounds fun.
Maybe I could come visit y'all!
That'll be maybe ten years from now though and plans change so we'll see.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Yeah, I've always wanted to at least visit Alaska. Someday, I'll go up there and hunt elk and live there over the summer. I know, just a tourist if I don't stay over winter but it still sounds fun.
> Maybe I could come visit y'all! That'll be maybe ten years from now though and plans change so we'll see.



Maybe! We went and visited last fall but it was pretty cool. Hunting is one thing I am looking forward to. There isn't much elk up there mostly Moose. There are some on Kodak Island but as soon has those bears hear the shot there after you.


----------



## micah wotring

Ah, OK
Kodiak?
I would enjoy moose too but I really think that the elks antlers are cool.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Ah, OK
> Kodiak?
> I would enjoy moose too but I really think that the elks antlers are cool.


They are. Yes I am terrible at spelling. I hate grammar


----------



## micah wotring

XD me too and me too!! XD
That's fine I just wanted to make sure I was thinking of the right place.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> XD me too and me too!! XD
> That's fine I just wanted to make sure I was thinking of the right place.


That is fine.


----------



## TAH

Immy That was shey and we also are taking a trip across the country


----------



## TAH

TAH said:


> Immy That was shey and we also are taking a trip across the country


All the way from Oregon to Virginia. So not really the country just the USA.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm back!


----------



## CinnamonEli

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'm back!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wb!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks.
I read a couple posts back and saw you guys talking about Alaska, I'd like to go there once in the future.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks.
> I read a couple posts back and saw you guys talking about Alaska, I'd like to go there once in the future.


You would sure like it there!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. We discussed this a little that I'm a pretty big dog mushing fan, I also don't mind low light or the cold.


----------



## LukeMeister

TAH said:


> All the way from Oregon to Virginia. So not really the country just the USA.


Oregon to Virginia that's all the way across the US. XD


----------



## LukeMeister

You're back! ^-^ How was it?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Awesome, I missed toilets though.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Poka_Doodle said:


> Awesome, I missed toilets though.


I guess I missed it, but where'd ya go?



LukeMeister said:


> Oregon to Virginia that's all the way across the US. XD


We went from PA to WA last year on a road trip... that was awesome!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Girl Scout Camp.

Did you like the long road trip?


----------



## TAH

Immy

hi @micah wotring


----------



## LukeMeister

CinnamonEli said:


> I guess I missed it, but where'd ya go?
> 
> 
> We went from PA to WA last year on a road trip... that was awesome!


Nice! I love road trip. You get to see a lot of the country. :3


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. We did WA to CO


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, Hi Immy

What's up at your place?


----------



## TAH

I sent to a pm @micah wotring. But a quick question 3:47?


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Hey there everyone- don't think I have joined in here. Been a bit busy lately, but I just want to say hello and hope everyone is doing great today!


----------



## TAH

HomesteaderWife said:


> Hey there everyone- don't think I have joined in here. Been a bit busy lately, but I just want to say hello and hope everyone is doing great today!


Hi


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> I sent to a pm @micah wotring. But a quick question 3:47?


Sorry, don't see anything new in our conversation. What is it that you wanted to ask??


----------



## TAH

Sorry My brother thought that 3:47 is really early. So he wrote it just to see what you would say. LOL


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, I haven't been up at 3 for a long time. January I think. Must be some computer mess up.


----------



## TAH

It shows up on my computer all time for three am.


----------



## micah wotring

micah wotring said:


> Oh, Hi Immy
> 
> What's up at your place?


6:47 AM



micah wotring said:


> Sorry, don't see anything new in our conversation. What is it that you wanted to ask??


10:51 AM



micah wotring said:


> Oh, I haven't been up at 3 for a long time. January I think. Must be some computer mess up.


18 minutes ago

IDK whats wrong.

1:03 PM now


----------



## TAH




----------



## Poka_Doodle

That's strange


----------



## CinnamonEli




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Happy 4th!


----------



## LukeMeister

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## micah wotring

Happy 4th!!
Who here is going someplace to see fireworks tonight? (or other nights I guess)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Does my roof count?
I'm going to the Rockies game next weekend for the fireworks too.


----------



## LukeMeister

I am! Are you?


----------



## micah wotring

Yeah, that counts!
IDK Luke. We had pizza (once a month kind of thing)! and we're watching movies.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sounds like fun. We will set some off later tonight.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Blessed 4th everyone!!


----------



## CinnamonEli

All we had were sparklers and bottle rockets/moon travellers.  We watched our neighbor's fireworks tho.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

We had a couple but nothing insane.


----------



## LukeMeister

micah wotring said:


> Yeah, that counts!
> IDK Luke. We had pizza (once a month kind of thing)! and we're watching movies.


Oh cool!


----------



## CinnamonEli

can anyone believe it is July already?!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

No. It is the busiest summer month for me.


----------



## TAH

Nope. But we are moving this month so it is the busiest month for me to.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good luck
Please do me a favor if you have time and vote Trevor Story at this link http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/events/all_star/y2016/fv/ballot.jsp


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How's everyone doing?


----------



## micah wotring

Good...ish (been doing school)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Me too.


----------



## TAH

Moved 1 ton of pellets with my dad and been doing school. My goal is to finish high school early, proving a little more difficult then I thought...oh well.


----------



## micah wotring

Cool! XD I totally understand. I'm not real good at school


----------



## micah wotring

So, I know you like Justin Moore...but what other music do you like? I recently found High Valley and they have some pretty good songs!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Joey and Rory, locash because I've met them, Bradley Walker, and Dierks Bentley


----------



## micah wotring

I've heard of Dierks Bently and Locash before...I'll go google the others!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah do. The others are really inspirational. My dad has known Dierks since he was a teen.


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah do. The others are really inspirational. My dad has known Dierks since he was a teen.


The only artists I know is I helped Patrick Mcavinue's mom put her canoe in the water once and my uncle is/was part of Aurora Celtics...They ain't country music folks but still...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh. I didn't even realize I knew who locash was when I met them though.


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Oh. I didn't even realize I knew who locash was when I met them though.


That's okay! Still counts! I'd never even heard of that one dude till I met his parents!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cool. Did you look up the other two?


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Cool. Did you look up the other two?


I did!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

What'd you think?


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> What'd you think?


Not really the type of music I like but they definitely do a good job!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. Somewhere in my heart I find Bradley to have an impressive story.


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah. Somewhere in my heart I find Bradley to have an impressive story.


Yeah, too many times people quit when/if someone around them dies or they get a disability. They stop living and are just not dead. They give up on happiness. Glad he has found something that he can do!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. It's pretty cool that someone was willing to help him live the dream too!


----------



## CinnamonEli

Heya!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi people. Our aliens


----------



## CinnamonEli




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning...


----------



## CinnamonEli

Where is everyone?  This thread used to be so busy!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm not sure, but I'll tag a few people and get them over here.
@Dan26552 @HeavensHens88 @Turtle Rock Farm


----------



## CinnamonEli




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Tag more people!!!


----------



## TAH

Well, whats up?


----------



## TwoCrows

Hey hey, whats going on today?


----------



## TAH

Slept in today from a long night to Wasilla and anchorage! I hate road trips! 

Getting ready to do an hour long training with my dog (working on getting him to the level of a service dog) so should be fun and actually I am going to start a thread on his training!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm just at school doing that stuff.


----------



## CinnamonEli

So tired today.  Feel like sleeping ALL DAY.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Welcome to my daily life, except today, because I was in Texas all weekend.


----------



## kdogg331

Hi!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi


----------



## kdogg331

How are you? Thanks for inviting me to join your thread


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm good. You?


----------



## kdogg331

I'm good too thanks


----------



## Poka_Doodle

What are you up to?


----------



## kdogg331

Not too much, had a presentation/skit today and just took a test


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Fun. I also had a test


----------



## CinnamonEli

Me too!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Worn out from the crowd.


----------



## kdogg331

Thats funny we all had a test on the same day haha


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. What subject did y'all have a test for? I had mine for math.


----------



## kdogg331

Well I had mine for Cultural Anthropology but I didn't have to take it then but I chose to so I wouldn't have to come back Thursday haha


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh, exciting. As least more exciting then algebra.


----------



## kdogg331

Lol yeah and aw sounds boring


----------



## Poka_Doodle

It was.


----------



## kdogg331

Oh wow haha sorry


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh well. It's school, so most things are boring. And then the one time you spend a half hour on homework for a class, the homework isn't due for another day. Oh well, some wasted time.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah. What subject did y'all have a test for? I had mine for math.


Mine was for economics....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh cool.


----------



## CinnamonEli

But boring.  Lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, at this point in the year, all school is boring.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, at this point in the year, all school is boring.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, at this point in the year, all school is boring.


----------



## kdogg331

Poka_Doodle said:


> Oh well. It's school, so most things are boring. And then the one time you spend a half hour on homework for a class, the homework isn't due for another day. Oh well, some wasted time.



Hah truee


----------



## CinnamonEli

Wonder why I'm seeing three copies of each post


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hmm


----------



## CinnamonEli

My fuzzies... what do you think a foal out of the mare above and by the smoky black stud below will look like?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Something adorable!!!


----------



## CinnamonEli

lol yeah


----------



## Poka_Doodle

It's my birthday!!!


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> It's my birthday!!!


Oh, happy birthday Jane!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thx Micah


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay you made it


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## CinnamonEli

Happy birthday!!


----------

